# Vista OpenGL Performance Problem?



## egrath (25. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein phänomen: Eine J3D Anwendung welche unter Vista betrieben wird, schafft mit dem Default OpenGL Renderer nur eine Performance von ~30 frames/sec. Wird der Renderer auf D3D umgestellt, erreicht die Applikation Frameraten > 500. Auch unter Solaris und Linux ergeben sich letztere Frameraten.

Kennt jemand dieses verhalten - und wenn ja, kann es jemand erklären?

Danke und Grüsse,
   Egon


----------



## muddin (25. Jun 2007)

Guck mal hier:

http://www.c-work.de/content/view/441/194/


----------



## EgonOlsen (25. Jun 2007)

muddin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck mal hier:
> 
> http://www.c-work.de/content/view/441/194/


Das ist veraltet. OpenGL läuft unter Windows Vista ganz normal und auch in Kombination mit Aero, wenn man die Treiber vom Hersteller installiert und nicht die Vista-eigenen nimmt. Die Performance ist (zumindest bei meinen Sachen) auch nur geringfügig unter der von XP. Es hat sich also quasi nichts geändert, viel Wind um nichts...
Was jetzt aber natürlich nicht erkält, wieso es mit Java3D so lahm ist...


----------



## egrath (25. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile noch etwas tiefer gegraben und es scheint mir so, als ob es etwas mit dem OpenGL Treibern des Grafikkartenherstellers zu tun hat.

Mit NVidia Karten herrscht das beschriebene Problem (Tests mit GeForce 6800 und 7950). Interessant ist allerdings die Tatsache dass die Framerate auch bei erhöhung der Geometriekomplexität nicht in die Knie geht -> Sieht mir irgendwie nach einem Limit im Treiber aus, dass nur 30 Frames dargestellt werden. 

Als Gegenpol hab ich eine ATI FireGL V7100 im gleichen Rechner benutzt und siehe da: Frameraten wieder im "regulären" Bereich.

Anscheinend hat Nvidia noch irgendwelche Probleme mit den Treibern.

Grüsse,
    Egon


----------

